# Sound Issues - Laptop to Sony Bravia to Bose 3-2-1 System



## speaker30 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, there--

I have a Sony Bravia hooked up to a Bose 3-2-1 sound system, plus a PS3. I'm trying to add my laptop so that I can watch downloaded movies directly from it. My laptop is also a Sony, and has an HDMI output. I hooked the HDMI up to the laptop and TV and all works just fine, though the sound is coming directly from the TV speakers (rather than the Bose system). My question is this-- I'd like to have the sound come from the Bose, but I can't figure out how to make the connections work. Should I try to hook up the TV's Audio Out to the Bose? Or add a cable directly from the laptop? (The last one seems silly, since I'm getting HDMI audio right now.) And I guess my second question is, will there be any improvement in the sound if I do include the Bose, or is it going to be more or less the same as the TV speakers with the HDMI cable?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can try going from the TV to the Bose however that will only give you 2.1 channel sound, if thats all your looking for than thats your best option.

By the way Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, if the Bose doesn't sound better than the built in TV speakers, I'd say that's a big loss in the Bose column.

Hook the laptop to the TV via HDMI, and the optical audio out of your TV to the Bose. This will be the most simple and best connection.


----------



## speaker30 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you both for the responses. I think I'll try the optical solution. The only thing is my PS3 is plugged into the optical on the Bose. I'm thinking I might try connecting it to the TV (if there's an optical input on the TV- I haven't looked yet). I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the shack. :T

Matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

speaker30 said:


> Thank you both for the responses. I think I'll try the optical solution. The only thing is my PS3 is plugged into the optical on the Bose. I'm thinking I might try connecting it to the TV (if there's an optical input on the TV- I haven't looked yet). I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again!


Your PS3 should deliver audio through HDMI, you can get rid of that optical connection.


----------

